# Đại lý cung cấp và lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần 2.5 hp



## thuhailongvan1 (11/4/22)

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.5HP có thể làm mát trong không gian rộng bao nhiêu?*

Chúng ta đã không còn xa lạ với máy lạnh LG một hãng nổi tiếng của Hàn Quốc. Nhưng có nhiều người trong chúng ta vẫn phân vân nên mua máy lạnh bao nhiêu HP để phù hợp với không gian mình mong muốn. Để tìm hiểu rõ hơn chúng ta cùng đọc bài viết này nhé.

Thông thường với căn phòng rộng 15m2  chúng ta sẽ mua máy lạnh 1HP cứ như vậy tính lên thì máy lạnh 2.5HP phù hợp với không gian 38-40 m2  nhưng đối với máy lạnh âm trần LG có thể lên tới 147m2

Tại sao chúng ta nên  máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7 Inverter







Máy lạnh âm trần Cassette: tối ưu hóa không gian cho không gian của bạn
Công nghệ inverter: công nghệ siêu tiết kiệm điện
Thiết kế kích thước nhỏ gọn, đẹp mắt: Cassette mask 4 hướng mới phù hợp với khối nguyên dạng. Bảng kích thước phù hợp với trần. Hơn nữa, dàn lạnh với kích thước mỏng và nhỏ gọn, cho phép lắp ở nhiều không gian khác nhau.
Bộ lọc lọc không khí loại bỏ 99,9% bụi mịn PM1.0: Bộ lọc làm sạch không khí 4 bước mạnh mẽ giúp loại bỏ tới 99,9% bụi PM 1.0. Ngoài ra, nó có thể được sử dụng lâu dài vì có thể được duy trì bằng cách rửa bằng nước mà không cần thay bộ lọc thường xuyên.
Dễ dàng tháo rời: không giống với những dòng máy lạnh khắc thì máy lạnh âm trần rất dễ tháo rời để vệ sinh cũng như bảo hành
Điều khiển gió độc lập: Tính năng vận hành cánh gió độc lập sử dụng các động cơ riêng biệt, giúp điều khiển cả bốn cánh gió một cách độc lập.
Lắp đặt linh động: không yêu cầu thên không gian đường ống, không làm ảnh hưởng đến không gian lắp đặt






Nếu như bạn muốn hiểu rõ hơn về các dòng máy lạnh hãy liên hệ ngay cho chúng tôi qua website: Đại lý máy lạnh chính hãng giá sỉ  để xem nhiều dòng sản phẩm hơn hoặc liên hệ qua sđt: 0909787022  (Mr.Hoang) sẽ tư vấn kỹ hơn cho bạn nhé! Cảm ơn vì đã đến với chúng tôi.

Máy lạnh âm trần LG – Đại lý cung cấp và lăp đặt chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ.

ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG GIÁ GỐC RẺ NHẤT


----------

